# Toshiba DLP TV



## Moble Man (Sep 22, 2008)

I have a Toshiba DLP tv that is 5 years old. I beleive that the lanmp blow out on it today as I heard a pop or crack sound then the screen went black. The model number is 62HM95. My question is has anyone ever replaced one of these bulbs before and where did you get the lamp from?

Thanks in advance

MM


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

If i understand those TVs right i beleive all that thing is back there is a standard light bulb. However, if not replaced properly you could effect color calibration. I would say your safeest bet is to let a pro fix it. But if you are a DIY person you probably could look up a dissasembly guide on the net to replace the thing. Toshiba may even have their own guide for it.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

My sources indicate that lamp replacement is not a big deal for most DLP sets, I'd do some searching before I spend money on a "pro". I think the lamp will be pretty expensive, in the $150-200 range.

Here's the lamp from a couple of sources:

http://cgi.ebay.com/D95-LMP-2331115...15-62HM95_W0QQitemZ160283996631QQcmdZViewItem

http://lamps-dlp.com/ProductDetail.asp?PartNumber=23311153&A=Froogle&B=D95-LMP


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

I was just stating the safe way John just incase to minimize the chance of breaking somthing, although my sources have said it can just be replaced with a regular light bulb.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I really doubt you can replace that lamp with a regular bulb!


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Why not look in your manual for instructions to change the bulb. I would bet it's a diy issue. If you " lost " the manual for your unknown to us model # you can get it here....

http://www.tacp.toshiba.com/customersupport/


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The model number is 62HM95 from the first post. 

The manual for this unit, lamp replacement instructions are on page 103: http://www.tacp.toshiba.com/tacpassets-images/models/62hm95/docs/62HM95_om_e.pdf


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

JohnWill said:


> The model number is 62HM95 from the first post.


I hate it when I do that....


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Guyzer said:


> I hate it when I do that....


I hate it when I do it too, and I've done it plenty! 

I wonder if the original poster ever found out if the lamp was bad?


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

JohnWill said:


> I wonder if the original poster ever found out if the lamp was bad?


Well I'm guessing he made his one and only post here and that's all we'll see of him.

What get's me is.. don't most people keep their manuals and if they do why don't they look at 'em? ( don't answer cuz I already know  )


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Gee, and I was itching to answer the manual question!


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Prob just read our posts here and took off, i kinda feel stupid though for mentioning a tech. I knew a family member had one and said they were nothing to change but didnt know due to the fact i never atcually owned one. Still have a good ol CRT in the living room which is a sony to be exact and that thing just wont die. .


----------

